# witch wire wheels will fit?



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a 1993 Lincoln Town Car Executive .. would 13's fit or 14's?

i found this 13's on craigslist
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/4187486246.html


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

13 will fit with a little grinding of calipers where it touches rim 14 will fit no grinding but they look big to me


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

umlolo said:


> 13 will fit with a little grinding of calipers where it touches rim 14 will fit no grinding but they look big to me


hey bro you are close to me i am in stockton 

u know anybody selling any?

is grinding the calipers difficult?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Those b standards bigg dogg. U don't want that shit. Look for reverse offset 13x7 uffin:


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Those b standards bigg dogg. U don't want that shit. Look for *reverse offset* 13x7 uffin:



*reverse offset
*
wat does that mean?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a link for example 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/420385-13x7-wire-wheels.html#post18021377

The difference between a standard offset wheel and a reverse offset wheel is the direction the wheel is supposed to be mounted. The easiest way i can explain it is if you look how deep the spokes are set from the end of the dish. The standard offset wheels are about 1-2 inches from the end of the dish and the reverse offset wheels are about 4-5 inches from the end of the dish. uffin:


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Here's a link for example
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/420385-13x7-wire-wheels.html#post18021377
> 
> The difference between a standard offset wheel and a reverse offset wheel is the direction the wheel is supposed to be mounted. The easiest way i can explain it is if you look how deep the spokes are set from the end of the dish. The standard offset wheels are about 1-2 inches from the end of the dish and the reverse offset wheels are about 4-5 inches from the end of the dish. uffin:


but why did u recommended the reverse off sets? wont both standard or reverse fit the same?


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

sorry bro im a noob to this


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

also watt are some negative side effects of installing 13's on this cars? would anything get messed up over time? this is going to be my daily driver


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

Cause standards are ugly as fuck. I had a 94 town car on 13s for a few years drove the fuck out of it it was my daily too never had a problem. Everyone said I would fuck up my transmission but I rode anyways never went out & I would drive it 10+ hours from time to time on em


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your speedometer will be off,that's about it.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

5leepy417Lowrider said:


> Cause standards are ugly as fuck. I had a 94 town car on 13s for a few years drove the fuck out of it it was my daily too never had a problem. Everyone said I would fuck up my transmission but I rode anyways never went out & I would drive it 10+ hours from time to time on em


X2


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> hey bro you are close to me i am in stockton
> 
> u know anybody selling any?
> 
> is grinding the calipers difficult?


You might not have to grind ive got s friend with some 13s for 250 let me get a picture of them.he bought triple golds so he doesn't need them.they have new tire less than 50 miles on em


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

a simple diagram of what offset is. 

Positive offset = standard

Negative offset = reverse


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

To me the standard wire wheel looks too much like stock hubcaps

standard wheel



















stock hubcaps


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

If you break the word down "lowrider" the term suggests you ride low. The standard offset wheel is easy to install and you are on the road. The reverse wheel offset adds length and to have a 13x7 reverse offset wire wheel fit AND tuck under your car is sometimes a lot of work, that if you accomplish, you have a story to tell. Since not only did you install the "longer" wheels, but you STILL made it drop and tuck inside the fender. A lot of these cars were designed with a standard wheel in mind. That's why people grind down calipers, add spacers, trim inside wheel/fender walls, do entire front end spindle swaps, or even in extreme cases, take out entire rear axles and replace them with a shorter axle to accommodate the reverse wire wheel. It's impressive to see the lengths people will go to install the 13x7 reverse wire wheel. It's a test in itself to see if you can install the reverse wire wheel. It's not as simple as it looks. uffin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> =
> 
> 
> stock hubcaps


This isnt a hubcap, this is a lip lace. Looks like a Jaguar or a similar British wire wheel. Maybe an MG or something like that.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

yea I did a quick google search for hubcaps and thats what popped up. After I posted it and took a closer look I noticed the stupid lug nuts and center cap and had to edit for a different example. Either way they are still wack to look at.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> If you break the word down "lowrider" the term suggests you ride low. The standard offset wheel is easy to install and you are on the road. The reverse wheel offset adds length and to have a 13x7 reverse offset wire wheel fit AND tuck under your car is sometimes a lot of work, that if you accomplish, you have a story to tell. Since not only did you install the "longer" wheels, but you STILL made it drop and tuck inside the fender. A lot of these cars were designed with a standard wheel in mind. That's why people grind down calipers, add spacers, trim inside wheel/fender walls, do entire front end spindle swaps, or even in extreme cases, take out entire rear axles and replace them with a shorter axle to accommodate the reverse wire wheel. It's impressive to see the lengths people will go to install the 13x7 reverse wire wheel. It's a test in itself to see if you can install the reverse wire wheel. It's not as simple as it looks. uffin:


so you would recommend getting the standard wire wheel for this particular car? how about some reverse 14's are they going to be as hard to install?


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

i did some search and it seems like ill either have grind the calipers add spacers and or do a spindle swap.. im losing hope


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

umlolo said:


> You might not have to grind ive got s friend with some 13s for 250 let me get a picture of them.he bought triple golds so he doesn't need them.they have new tire less than 50 miles on em


i was looking for chrome ones bro. its cuz my lincoln is light blue.. send pics tho i wanna chek em out


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Plain and simply put, get some 13x7 REVERSE wheels and start grinding those calipers and you should be good to roll. uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> i did some search and it seems like ill either have grind the calipers add spacers and or do a spindle swap.. im losing hope


Don't get discouraged Homie,My Bro has a 2002 Linc and he added wheel spacers to the front.You might have to do a combination grinding and spacers,but it should work out.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Witches don't roll wire wheels, they ride brooms


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> i did some search and it seems like ill either have grind the calipers add spacers and or do a spindle swap.. im losing hope


No spacers just grind a little off the sides where it touches rim its not much


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> so you would recommend getting the standard wire wheel for this particular car? how about some reverse 14's are they going to be as hard to install?


get the reverse wires, grind the calipers. do it right the first time so you won't be unhappy and replacing wheels in just a couple months. reverse is the "lowrider look" and probably what you're looking for. also i'd get 13's but 14's don't look too bad either. i just prefer the 13's


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

If your going to roll 13 inch wire wheels ask yourself this question,would you rather add a half inch spacer to help the rim clear the caliper,or would you rather grind down the the caliper and possible weaken it.After all this is what helps stop your car.Jus sayin.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Monster gate stop it with the 'white guy 'corporate tire shop answers! Next are you gonna say not to run 155 80 13 due to liability issues?
This is lowriding , not the varsity chess club!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If your going to roll 13 inch wire wheels ask yourself this question,would you rather add a half inch spacer to help the rim clear the caliper,or would you rather grind down the the caliper and possible weaken it.After all this is what helps stop your car.Jus sayin.


Tru but if he needs more clearance then 5/16 he will need to grind down the calipers some. Wheel spacers over 5/16 are not recommended cause they add extra stress to your wheel studs and can cause them to bust.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Monster gate stop it with the 'white guy 'corporate tire shop answers! Next are you gonna say not to run 155 80 13 due to liability issues?
> This is lowriding , not the varsity chess club!!


Lol.Believe me Bro I have no intrest in any tire shop.I'm just sayin why not go a safer route when possible.We used to run coil under set ups.When power balls came in, people went that way because it was a safer way to go then the coil under set ups,and now power balls is the norm in Lowriding.If a safer way is available, why not go that way.Again jus sayin .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Tru but if he needs more clearance then 5/16 he will need to grind down the calipers some. Wheel spacers over 5/16 are not recommended cause they add extra stress to your wheel studs and can cause them to bust.


I here you Homie.I'm just sayin to try a combination grinding and wheel spacer instead of just grinding away.Besides with us 3-wheelin and gas hoppin,stressing the lugs is just another problem we have to deal with .


----------

